# 2016 - Chickn\&#039;s,Chant\&#039;s, &amp; other stuff



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok, so moving forward from a good morel season, what else are we gonna find in our fine state of Wisconie??

Chickens should be up pretty soon, and I already scored on some early sweet Oysters.

]


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Wow nice patch of oysters bud.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Whats that below it, seems I have seen something like that a long time ago :-?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

There are " CHICKENS" out, This is how we like to prepare/cook them.





//i.imgur.com/Am4GPqR.jpg[/img]//i.imgur.com/Am4GPqR.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

nice OE, went yesterday nothing up.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/pzI041E.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/bEsxcyv.jpg[/img]


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey guys,
I checked some prime chicken spots in Northeast Wisconsin, but nothing yet. Found thousands of oysters, but all buggy, and most too high up the trees. They were growing on poplar, so I presume they are the Pleurotus populinus variety. Anyway, been getting tons of rain (where was the rain the last 10 days of morel season?) so I will be checking chicken spots periodically, and if we we don't go into another drought, the chanterelles will be arriving slightly ahead of schedule, and in droves, I predict. Old Elm, I'm jealous of your chicken, lol.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Chelios " It is setting up really nice for Chant's, and I hope yr correct abt them showing up early. 
This big O'le Gal already laid her egg's which is early too. She &amp; I go way,way back,and I'm always happy to see she made it another year. Did Ya know the Males almost NEVER leave the water.

]//i.imgur.com/wMdUfnJ.jpg[/img]


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice Snapper! when i was a kid we had an apple orchard next to a stream. We would toss the apples in the water and the snappers would come up and eat them. How long do they live?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I'm no expert but this O'le gal gotta be 30ish +.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I think you got her aged a little young,OldElm. If that is an alligator snapper, and it looks like it is, a snapper that size goes around 60+ years. Nice lookin gal. And I am not saying "old gal" either. How many pounds are you holding onto there? We have the smaller common snappers in our farm pond here in Wisconsin.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Count her scales Oldelm? Usually is a good indicator. She smells all the way over here in mn! that turtle is tougher than you and I put together!! Good to hear some People are getting into some other mushrooms! Lot of oysters and chickys here.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

By the way elm yuuummmyyy!yuuummmyyy! I don't have the heart to take em anymore! Something! They are a symbol of mother earth eh. Later Bucky out!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/tiHdDXL.jpg[/img]


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh man Old Elm, you lucky dog! I can't find any chicken yet, and I've checked some prime oak forest. I will probably find chanterelles before I find a chicken, lol. Nice score!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Chelios " I'm thinkin yer up north of us a ways. We're west/central. Chickens aren't our favorities, but a few feeds are always good until the Chant's ,Hedgehogs, ect start showing up. We always do an annual two week camping trip up to Cornicopia the last two weeks of August for Chants &amp; fresh lake trout! Can't beat that combo over an open fire.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Sounds like a greatest hit! Elm. Thanks elm for taking all them nice pictures!!! Life is good when ur a mushroom


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

' " Buckthornman" Since we al have to surrender and admit you are the undisputed king of " Minnesota's Black Morels", I was wondering if you do very well on the Black Trumpits ? They seem to elude me every year,but that maybe cause I get pretty focused ( Tunnel vision) on just a few favorites. Anyhow all the best to you. SHROOMTROOPER and I will be hitiing the CHANTS &amp; HedgeHogs in a couple weeks.......


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Cant wait OldElm, I also never found a black trumpet, well maybe but it was moldy.


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey Old Elm,
I'm over by Appleton. If you're west central, then we're probably at about the same latitude, however, I got Lake Winnebago, Lake Michigan, and Green Bay making for interesting weather. I did finally find a nice Cincinnatus yesterday. Also, have a place for chanterelles that is kind of a micro climate, and with all the rain we are getting, it may be a great season. Last year at one of my chant spots, I found like 15 mushrooms. It was very dry at the entire spot. Got some late rain, but too late. The year before, thousands. Literally, seas of yellow. I'm hoping for that kind of year, lol. Honestly, I would be happy with just a good season, but minus the fungus gnats. Eh, have a good day, gotta go work.


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

OE,
Regarding trumpets, yes I have done well, but it was just 2 locations where I found them growing. They were growing very abundantly in one location, strangely, they grow by a multi-trunk sugar maple. Also, the trumpets were growing in September at that spot, during Cinnabar season, where I have found TONS of Cinnabars for the last 2 years. The other trumpet spot, they grow pretty good, but by beech trees like they normally like. 

Whoa, storms coming, maybe no work today, lol. Have a good one!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/p9dzACX.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Lot's of good healthy rain in our area.....

]//i.imgur.com/l1TDQYk.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Chelios " We don't have Beech tree's in our part of the state.


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

OE
I have one plant indicator I use for chanterelles. Staghorn sumac: when the berries on staghorn sumac are half ripe, the chanterelles are usually up. Just thought I would divulge that info. Also, when the berries ripen, and are fresh and not washed by rain, they make a delicious pink lemonade by soaking the drupes then straining out the debris. Hi in vitamin C.


----------



## halfbreed63 (May 8, 2014)

Just got through hot water bathing couple jars of pickled chicken mushrooms. Hard part is waiting a while for them to pickle up nicely, maybe 3 days before I break down and open a jar. lol


----------



## halfbreed63 (May 8, 2014)

maybe 2 days


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

- Chelios - THX'z for the tip on the sumac, it's always fun to hear of others pointers, and what works for them.

-halfbreed63- What a great idea pickling the chickens!! We're only good for a couple feed's on em &amp; then we're sick of em for another year. would ya mind posting the receipt if it's not a family secret?

The Chickens are definitely out, &amp; sad to say the bugs are into them too!!


]//i.imgur.com/DI4zIeR.jpg[/img]


----------



## sadler (Jun 16, 2016)

so great


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Might as well go fishin for now......

]//i.imgur.com/lnKVRgw.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/2U1uifF.jpg[/img]


----------



## lebisme (Jun 17, 2016)

nice!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/8QiYrTr.jpg[/img]


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

OE,
Hey man. Yup. I had a feeling the chants would be starting early. Found about 3 dozen buttons and pins in about 10 minutes. Now, the heat and wind could mess it up. The ground moisture is good, but the weather we're having is not conducive to having these little buggers stay fresh and not dry out. I would say a good rain no later than Thursday is going to be a blessing. Judging by the amount I found today in such a short time, there are probably a bunch of pins already started, but if we don't get more rain this week, the mycelium might abort a lot of them and redirect water to a few for the best chance to spore. Keep your fingers crossed for rain, and we should have a good season!


----------



## lemditz (Jun 21, 2016)

wow nice


----------



## sol (May 10, 2015)

Picked a few chants in dane and rock county. Also a few in green county. Pretty dry down there. Got a chicken in vilas county but it was sulphur shelf not cincin...not as good IMO.Going out today in the northwoods...


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Got a soaker of a rainstorm early Sunday. That should be the savior the chanterelles needed. Checked on them Friday and they were starting to dry out. Another few days and they should be worth picking.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Chelios " good to hear yr getting out &amp; got a good rain. Pretty dry around here, but they're comin along just fine. Haven't spotted any Hedge Hogs or Old Men, yet, and darn few chickens. Still early.

]//i.imgur.com/cEgR6gx.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/7f7SFnZ.jpg[/img]


----------



## sol (May 10, 2015)

was out yesterday in vilas county. 2 chickens (sulfur), a few oysters, 4 chants which had gone bad....early risers along the road...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/nDDBqn8.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/vuVLS0Y.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/3vX6Epl.jpg[/img]


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Nice. Old man, Chants and bottom is a Shaggy mane?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" shroomtrooper " , I wasn't sure about the third one, as I'd never seen that stage before. Jack helped I.D. them as ( Coprinpsis-Variegata ) AKA, Scaly Inky Cap.

Got into some decent Oysters last night.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/8tx36we.jpg[/img]


----------



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

Stink horn! Do they like chant habitat Old Elm?
Been finding chants since last week. Perfect little buttons. Heading out tomorrow to see if the black trumpets are big enough to harvest yet.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Never found a black trumpet, so they are out now? Heavy rains coming Tue, that should help.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

OldElm, kinda looked like a shaggy, habitat looked too woodsy I was thinking. Nice to have Jack around. Been working a lot have not been out, got to get out or I will have to get my legs in shape again. Ha.Next weekend looks promising with the heavy rains coming Tue, dont you think?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

This one is growing in my back yard. I cut it once and it's almost completely grown back . This time a little bigger. I've never seen them do like this one is.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0172_zpsvhvs8l7e.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0216_zps4qn41ki8.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Jack " I would say that tree &amp; chicken are being awfully nice to you! I'm going to try your BBQ chicken receipt as soon as I get a nice tender one. We're supposed to get some rain this week.

Broke down today and harvested enough Chants today to make some Shish-Kabob's tonite.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/nSFjr2o.jpg[/img]


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like you have Cantharellus phasmatis, the Ghost Chanterelle. That's the predominant one in my area, but they won't be up for a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## sol (May 10, 2015)

Not finding much in my new home area. Took a trip south and checked some of my old spots down there and its super dry. Maybe a 1/2 pound of chants at the most. Got a little too close to a bear with 2 cubs this morning. Glad I was moving slow.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomtrooper -Buckthornman - Morelrat,
Dang it all,I fell into the river last nite, and among other things,my cell phone drowned. So all my contact info is gone, along with my favorite pole getting busted. And no I didn't have all that stuff backed up on iCloud,ect. My kids already pointed that out. Would ya just shoot me a TXT? 
The good news is the Chants are out &amp; doing well.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I already did before I read this. Hope your ok. We still on for July 18th? Take care bud.


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

My friend and I have been picking the crap out of my favorite chanterelle spot since about June 21st. They did come early and ultra plentiful, too. Most exciting was that only about 1 out of 10 had bugs this year! Also, the great majority of them seemed to be Cantharellus phasmatis, which tend to be more firm. 

The rain this summer has been outstanding, so I'm moving on to other locations and letting the hundreds still at the previously mentioned spot do their thing. Gave pounds away to friends, family, and customers I do tree work for, and ate a bunch, too. Dehydrated some as well, even though I know it's not the best way to preserve them.

Anyway, it's been a phenomenal chant season for me, and I hope you guys are doing well, too. 

Good luck!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey Chelios, OldElm and I hooked up with a friend of his and pounded the chanterelles. Found 4 or so lobster mushrooms also. Today I went on my boat and found some more chants in a wooded bay, It is a good year despite the poor morel season I had. I am trying to ferment some chanterelles, fist time doing so. I hope it works. Good luck the rest of the season. Shout out to OLDELM, thanks again my friend. And to your buddy also.


----------



## sol (May 10, 2015)

Everything is up good now in vilas county. No hedgehogs yet but I am sure they are up. The boletes are fairly bug free. The linnicum pictured are a favorite of a friend. There apparently is no common name for these. I am pretty simple I like common names lol.In my book it says they have been known to make people sick. I read a blog that says you have to cook them good or dry them first. Anybody here pick these ?


----------



## sol (May 10, 2015)

wow cant seem to get the picture to load . Bummer  
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uxqwf4kn5fwrkwd/2016-07-22%2014.40.10.jpg?dl=0


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

sol, open a free Photobucket Acc. When you load your pics into photobucket, copy the HTML Code, then paste that to your comment. 


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## sol (May 10, 2015)

Yes I have dropbox and opened a photobucket just so i could post up on here but it i too much to keep track of . My phone goes straight to dropbox but the link must be wrong format. anyway the mushrooms are leccinum subglabripes...


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Shroomtrooper, 

How do you ferment the chanties? I don't have a vacuum sealer, so I don't bother lightly saute and freeze, and not too big a fan of dehydrating. Sadly, had to throw out a small bag this morning as they were in my fridge too long. 

Probably going out today to find some freshies in a different spot, also checking the blackberry field.

Have fun.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Oldelm your number still the same? Buzzthorn says pick in is great! Lobsters haven't morphed yet. Nobody around here picks much of summer fungus! Easy pickings hope Strooper and the gang are having a good summer! O elm you gotta put your beer down before you get in the boat!! Careful old boy them rivers are a rockin!!!txt Ya later bugsthorn out!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Buckthornman " ' Good to hear from you, and that yer still top side. ( # stayed the same.) I might be getting older, but I refuse to grow up!! Shroomtrooper ratted out a nice batch of Lobsters for us the other day, and we've been doing well on Chants. Great rain here yesterday, so now the race is against the BUG's. Found some " Indigos &amp; Oysters last nite, bugs beat me to the Indigos. Stay in touch &amp; keep us posted, BEST of luck to you.

]//i.imgur.com/3O88ahT.jpg[/img] //i.imgur.com/TQs5TXk.jpg[/img]//i.imgur.com/TQs5TXk.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Chelios, first time fermenting. Got the peters pickle air lock for wide mouth mason jars. They had a recipe that cme with it.onions( I used chanterelles). Brine 1.5 soy sauce, 1part water,.5 sugar,.5 vinegar. After I did it I realized true fermenting does not include vinegar, so I dont know what I have. No bubbles coming up after 4 days through airlock. I am swimming in uncharted waters. I will have Old Elm taste them first.


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Haha! "Have Old Elm taste them first." 

So, I definitely need to try that route for preserving chanterelles. Do you cook them, or just let the vinegar do it's job?

I love pickled mushrooms, so I bet your chanterelles will be delicious.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Chelios " Man-O - Man, ya take a guy (shroomtrooper ) out teach him a few tricks, show him the favorite secret spots, and what does he do? Hatches a plan to poison Ya! 
Ha Ha,
The Chants are really in primo shape right now, and up in profusion. Here's abt anhour &amp; a halfs worth of pickin "Solo" today. I'm gonna try Jack Vodka receipt on these.

]//i.imgur.com/PpiJLA7.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/BOe6ocX.jpg[/img]


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Looking good ole,e... what's jack vodka recipe? Thx! Bugsthornman!!! Hope it works for bug repellent!too!!!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey buckthorn, hows it going?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Update on fermented-pickle chants. Well I could not get the top off the first day, tightened the cover too hard when jar was hot. Next day barely got if off. Taste was ok, probably a chef could find some cool uses for it. Hey but not bad, not bad at all. was more of a sweet soy sauce taste. Would like to try a horseradish type pickle taste. One guy at worked loved it and asked for the recipe.recipe did not say how long to let it sit, have 1 more unopened jar I will let sit.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

It goes and it buzzes....slip sliding away..summer time! I like fall pick in choke cherries, debating if I want to go harvest wild rice this year? Labor day come quick. Haven't picked fungus in a week or so. Hope you guys are having fun Gus! Pick Ya later Bucky!


----------



## shaneshroom (Apr 16, 2016)

Old Elm and all, 
anyone finding any black trumpets yet?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I have yet to find one, but I know there out


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Buckthorn nice to here from you


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Old Elm good luck up north. Hope we can get together again before the snow flys.


----------



## smallcraft (May 15, 2014)

Spending a week at our cabin near Rhinelander. Found nice Chickens, corals and a large amount of black trumpets. Our first taste of the trumpets! Wow!


----------



## sbg1973 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, new member here. I am hoping that someone can help me out with a positive id on some Corals I found yesterday. Growing from the ground, SE Wisconsin, near downed Oaks, and the pinkish ones were in moss. Can someone explain how to add a pic? Thanks so much.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Go to FAQ, it tells you how there. Photobucket works great on here. If you still have problems, let me know.


----------



## sbg1973 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks!!!!


----------

